# West Nile Virus Close to Home.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

In California, Less Water Means More West Nile Virus
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/201...ifornia-less-water-means-more-west-nile-virus


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

This is bad stuff. My cousin came down with it a few years back. I believe he was like #8 in California to get diagnosed with the disease. He kept telling the doctor that he had west nile and she kept saying that was impossible. She almost killed him before finally testing him. 

Beware of doctors that get upset when you use the internet to diagnose or treat yourself.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

West Nile ain't nothing to play with. A teenage boy got it & went from a big, healthy boy to being on a vent unable to even hold his head up.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Caribou said:


> This is bad stuff. My cousin came down with it a few years back. I believe he was like #8 in California to get diagnosed with the disease. He kept telling the doctor that he had west nile and she kept saying that was impossible. She almost killed him before finally testing him.
> 
> Beware of doctors that get upset when you use the internet to diagnose or treat yourself.


So you think an office visit with a good doctor should go like this: patient: "Doc, I've been having headaches". Doc says "what does Google say it is?" Patient: "Brain tumor". Doc says "let's treat for that".  Really? Or maybe a "good" doctor will Google it for you?

Your cousin's situation doesn't make sense. How was she nearly killing him by not treating him for West Nile, there IS no treatment for West Nile? :scratch if she was treating the symptoms he was having, she was doing the only thing that could be done, whether it was West Nile" or not. The diagnosis is really not helpful.

Here's the symptoms & treatment for West Nile from the CDC: 
Symptoms
No symptoms in most people. Most people (70-80%) who become infected with West Nile virus do not develop any symptoms.
Febrile illness in some people. About 1 in 5 people who are infected will develop a fever with other symptoms such as headache, body aches, joint pains, vomiting, diarrhea, or rash. Most people with this type of West Nile virus disease recover completely, but fatigue and weakness can last for weeks or months.
Severe symptoms in a few people. Less than 1% of people who are infected will develop a serious neurologic illness such as encephalitis or meningitis (inflammation of the brain or surrounding tissues).
The symptoms of neurologic illness can include headache, high fever, neck stiffness, disorientation, coma, tremors, seizures, or paralysis.
People with certain medical conditions, such as cancer, diabetes, hypertension and kidney disease are also at greater risk for serious illness.
Recovery from severe disease may take several weeks or months. Some of the neurologic effects may be permanent.
About 10 percent of people who develop neurologic infection due to West Nile virus will die.
Treatment
No vaccine or specific antiviral treatments for West Nile virus infection are available.
Over-the-counter pain relievers can be used to reduce fever and relieve some symptoms
In severe cases, patients often need to be hospitalized to receive supportive treatment, such as intravenous fluids, pain medication, and nursing care. http://www.cdc.gov/westnile/symptoms/


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

readytogo said:


> In California, Less Water Means More West Nile Virus
> http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/201...ifornia-less-water-means-more-west-nile-virus


They sprayed for mosquitoes by plane earlier in the summer, been nice, can go outside at night and not have to worry. They've been right on it every summer lately. If we find dead birds or squirrels we're to report them.
http://www.fightthebite.net/2014/09/12/3145/


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

Huntington man says wife is 1st case of WNV in Deep East Texas in 2015

http://www.ktre.com/story/30208685/huntington-man-says-wife-is-1st-case-of-wnv-in-deep-east-texas


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Dengue Map.
http://www.healthmap.org/dengue/en/


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

jimLE said:


> Huntington man says wife is 1st case of WNV in Deep East Texas in 2015
> 
> http://www.ktre.com/story/30208685/huntington-man-says-wife-is-1st-case-of-wnv-in-deep-east-texas


Only one case in Sacto County this year, think it's cause everything is bone dry.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i dont know if it has any thing to do with it or not..but we have been having a drought here.folks wont even fire up a grill because of it..


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

No drought here. Just had 6 1/2 inches of rain last week.

The local paper was reporting several cases of West Nile, A few had to be hospitalized and a few refused treatment and left the hospital. The local health department said that there have probably been several hundred cases, but if they don't get medical attention and recover on their on the true numbers will not be known.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

thats one thing that gets me..way to many unreported cases.and at least some of those folks come into contact with others.then it spreads..


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought mosquito larvae needed water? So wouldn't a drought reduce the mosquito population?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

jimLE said:


> thats one thing that gets me..way to many unreported cases.and at least some of those folks come into contact with others.then it spreads..


There is no treatment, only management of symptoms, whether it's reported or not has no bearing on whether it spreads.
West Nile is transmitted by mosquitoes only, not person to person.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

yes they do need water.but some ppl have water standing in areas when it comes to everyday water usages.take us for example.we're in the country.the water from the kitchen sinks and clothes washer drain out,into a drainage ditch area.so water stands there until it soaks into the ground.or evaperates..allowing mosquitos to breed..


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

jimLE said:


> yes they do need water.but some ppl have water standing in areas when it comes to everyday water usages.take us for example.we're in the country.the water from the kitchen sinks and clothes washer drain out,into a drainage ditch area.so water stands there until it soaks into the ground.or evaperates..allowing mosquitos to breed..


Hand dig a hole, fill with #2 limestone or small stones. Now your gray water has a place to drain to without increasing the mosquito population.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

i've been thinking of running a line on out to where it'll drain out onto a hillside.but that'll take a fair amount of digging,seeing how thats over 300 feet of trench..and i dont have the equipment for that.and the clay level is pretty close to the surface.so the drainage aint there for a hole with limestone.. i need to find someone with a back hoe to dig the trench..


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

jimLE said:


> i've been thinking of running a line on out to where it'll drain out onto a hillside.but that'll take a fair amount of digging,seeing how thats over 300 feet of trench..and i dont have the equipment for that.and the clay level is pretty close to the surface.so the drainage aint there for a hole with limestone.. i need to find someone with a back hoe to dig the trench..


If my memory serves me correctly; 7 1/2 gallons in a cubic foot.

Internet search, 15 to 30 gallons per clothes washer load.

Because "water stands there until it soaks" the clay will be soft. Dig a bit each day. A hole 2' x 2' x 2' = will hold 60 gallons minus the rocks.

I'd figure it would cost more just to bring a backhoe then it will to dig a hole.

Or clean out the bottom of the drainage ditch so water can't stand but flows on downstream.


----------

